# Summer Burn Down of Hay Field



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got a small hay field that used to be alfalfa, but it's now been taken over by foxtail and other weed grasses. Also has some spots with "THISTLE" in it. Would like to go with a complete burndown of this field and then plant back to orchard grass and timothy this fall. Would probably like to do light tilling with a disk and cultipacker after the burndown and before reseeding this fall. My question is what would be the best herbicide for this burn down that would also kill the thistle. My local AG supplier was talking about using Liberty herbicide, but I know nothing about this one. Any comments or suggestions would be welcome. I'm located in East Central Illinois.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

How tall are the weeds


----------



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I took a first cutting back in late May. Weeds are anywhere from 4" to 10" tall. Was thinking of doing a second cutting before burndown, but the grass and weeds just haven't grown much since first cutting. Did not fertilize after first cutting because I saw no reason to fertilize weeds. Will fertilize after I disc the dead field up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Roundup should kill all the grass no issues, we usually use 2-4D on thistles.


----------



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

mlappin, talked to my fertilizer/herbicide dealer and they are hesitant to spray 2-4D... he's afraid of it drifting to neighbors fields, etc... I thought then maybe I could spot spray the thistle since it's not all over the whole field... went to my local farm store and they have 2-4D esther and 2-4D amine??? I'm assuming the one I need is 2-4D Esther since it costs quite a bit more than the amine version... my luck that I usually need the more expensive option...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

If you can spot spray, particularly with a backpack sprayer, look at Crossbow. Death on thistles. Even if the little bit you spray with a backpack doesn’t germinate you aren’t out much


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Liberty is very weak when the weeds have much size/age to them. Don't use the 2,4-D ester if you have neighbors with crops as it can volatilize and injure those or nearby gardens.

My suggestion would be to go with Roundup for the burndown and come back with something like 2,4-D amine or a triclopyr mix (something like Crossbow or similar for the thistle).


----------

